# NGD - My latest build



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi folks - here's a few pics of the latest NG-P1. Bareknuckle Mule pickups in this one. Sounds awesome! Here's the rest of the specs:

Hipshot solid brass bridge, and Sperzel locking tuners. The matching top and back are Claro walnut (Californian walnut), cut from the same billet, with a cherry midlayer. Three piece maple and walnut neck, with an ebony fretboard, matching ebony pickup rings, truss rod cover and knobs. Ziricote peghead veneer and back cover plate. Finish is polymerized Danish oil and wax. Abalone inlays, bone nut. CTS pots, orange drop caps.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW !! An absolutely beautiful instrument and work of art.

All of the soft contours beckons one to hold and play it.

Thanks for posting all the pics.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

the cordia bocote is a nice touch on the headstock, complements the walnut nicely


woodpaw.com


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Lovely bit of woodwork happening there. I don't know what it is about the overall design that makes me think that this is one that should be played good and loud, but it just seem to look that way to me. Shame I can only bring the loud part to a guitar....lol


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> WOW !! An absolutely beautiful instrument and work of art.
> 
> All of the soft contours beckons one to hold and play it.
> 
> ...


Pretty much what I'm thinking.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Just wow. Top notch materials, superior workmanship and a practical, artistic design sure come together to make one beautiful instrument here.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Just beautiful work! I like it, would love to hear what it sounds like. Really enjoyed the pictures, thanks.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Just beautiful! I checked your website and you do some really nice work. Bookmarked.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

NGroeneveld said:


> Hi folks - here's a few pics of the latest NG-P1. Bareknuckle Mule pickups in this one. Sounds awesome! Here's the rest of the specs:
> 
> Hipshot solid brass bridge, and Sperzel locking tuners. The matching top and back are Claro walnut (Californian walnut), cut from the same billet, with a cherry midlayer. Three piece maple and walnut neck, with an ebony fretboard, matching ebony pickup rings, truss rod cover and knobs. Ziricote peghead veneer and back cover plate. Finish is polymerized Danish oil and wax. Abalone inlays, bone nut. CTS pots, orange drop caps.


Just freaking gorgeous. 
One of my bodyguards, (employees) will be out in your area this week so if you PM me with your exact address and the times you will be home, he would be happy to drop by and pick it up while your not home. He prefer it if no one is around, he gets in and out faster that way and then no questions are asked. I can't wait for him to get here with it.

:sSig_goodjob2: :acigar:


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments and the likes!! I appreciate the positive feedback.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I love it. So much beauty and class.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

That is stunning!


----------



## BlameCanada (Apr 28, 2007)

Outstanding work. Don't know why but I love the detail around the output jack. 

Steve


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Stunning work - very impressive. Next time I make some dumbass comment on any "guitar building" thread that you've commented on, please tell me to STFU!!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That is an excellent job.

Being a lover of gold hardware against dark wood or finishes, I wonder how it would look with gold hardware. I would still keep the black pickup rings, though.

Please keep posting your superb creations.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

bagpipe said:


> Stunning work - very impressive. Next time I make some dumbass comment on any "guitar building" thread that you've commented on, please tell me to STFU!!!


lol = I'm perplexed. I can't remember that ever happening. Thanks for the compliment!

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> That is an excellent job.
> 
> Being a lover of gold hardware against dark wood or finishes, I wonder how it would look with gold hardware. I would still keep the black pickup rings, though.
> 
> Please keep posting your superb creations.


I have done gold hardware and you are right - it also looks very good.


----------

